# Does anyone else have these symptoms? / My story



## dreamgirl84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been reading a lot of other posts and I'm not sure if I'm in the right place. I came across depersonalization on Wikipedia and thought "yay" this is what I've been looking for... perhaps I'm not crazy or alone. After reading the page I found I don't really experience the out of body symptoms. I mean, my eyes aren't suddenly on the other side of the room watching my body. I don't have any physical symptoms at all... it's all mental, emotional and psychological.

Does anyone else get this?

Just randomly out of nowhere I'll suddenly feel as though I haven't been there for the past few years. I'll think "oh, I work here, how did I end up here? how did I get this job? How funny that I work here."

Randomly I'll feel as though the entire world isn't real. It's almost as though my life is a fiction that I'm reading or watching on TV. I'll think "I have a boyfriend. How funny that I have a boyfriend. People in movies have boyfriends. I know that we've been together a while and I love him, but for some reason it feels novel and like not reality"

I guess I feel really emotionally disconnected from body. It really disturbs me. Do other people get this? I've found a lot of posts of physical symptoms and feeling mentally foggy... but my main thing is that nothing feels real, it all feels novel, it doesn't feel like reality.


----------



## dreamgirl84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't realise Depersonalization & Derealization were two separate things.

I looked up Derealization on google and my jaw dropped!

This is me in a nut shell.

Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to have DR till I started to take Clonazepam =).


----------



## johnnyz (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you'll find lot's of folks here have or have had derealization symptoms. Mine comes and goes, but was worst when I first experienced it years ago.

It's amazing to find how similar our experiences are, and to know just how _not_ alone you are. Kind of comforting if I might say.


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

dreamgirl84 said:


> I've been reading a lot of other posts and I'm not sure if I'm in the right place. I came across depersonalization on Wikipedia and thought "yay" this is what I've been looking for... perhaps I'm not crazy or alone. After reading the page I found I don't really experience the out of body symptoms. I mean, my eyes aren't suddenly on the other side of the room watching my body. I don't have any physical symptoms at all... it's all mental, emotional and psychological.


Same here, I also don't have those "out of the body experiences"..

Still, I'm really confused exactly how I feel about everything. But for some weeks ago, under a very short period (2-3 weeks or something) I think I had some out of the body experiences. Just for some seconds.

Oh well, I believe all DP/DR-people have different symptoms..


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Randomly I'll feel as though the entire world isn't real. It's almost as though my life is a fiction that I'm reading or watching on TV. I'll think "I have a boyfriend. How funny that I have a boyfriend. People in movies have boyfriends. I know that we've been together a while and I love him, but for some reason it feels novel and like not reality"


lol. I'm happy to hear it's not only me  I'm patting my boyfriend on the head going "you're a nice man", smiling like an old mad lady talking to her cat.
I've had dp/dr or whatever for 3 months now, and it's not getting better. I've had it before, but then it would start with anxiety, become dp with a feeling of losing myself (not recognising my reflection etc), and finally after about 4 weeks i'd start feeling like myself again but in a fog. Then it would go away and I'd be ok for a year or even two yrs. Now this feeling of not being "me" is constant, and it's ruining my relationship(s). I feel like my "soul" is newborn, and has just arrived in my body and my life, and doesn't have a clue about what to feel towards anything.


----------



## sakura74 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in the same situation with my relationships. I feel like this life I am in isn't really even mine.


----------

